# My ideal pocket shooter



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey guys I was messing around in my shop and looking through boxes and boxes of cutoffs and scraps and I found a little piece of macasar ebony. It wasn't big enough to make a full size shooter and since it's been a loonng time since I've worked with ebony I decided to make a little palm shooter, a pocket shooter. I still need to do a little touching up and clean it and some little detail type work on it but wanted to share with yall. It's perfect pocket shooter. Man does it shoot good. Really a blast to shoot. An absolute dream feel anf hold and to shoot. I hope y'all enjoy it as I have. It's osage and ebony sanded to 2000. Ill to post a video in the next day or two.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Woooooooo!!
Looks great, buddy!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

A striking combination of materials and colors. How thick is it?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's a beautiful shooter ,WOW!!!!!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Incredible nice shooter you created.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful work as always Doug !


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

All your slingshots are beautiful but this little one has a special charm


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Bodacious!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

AWESOME


----------



## eagleyes (Jan 30, 2014)

Man DD....hope one day I can put something together like that! How beautiful!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Another master piece Doug. I am yet to see one of your shooters that doesn't take my breath away. 
Absolutely magnificent!!

Clint.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very very nice colors and interesting shape


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Your words make it look so easy! I was reading the post and you just say..".I found a litle piece of ebony...I decided to make a little palm shooter"

I thought it would be something simple, but look ate that, the colours, the lamination work, SUPERB my friend, a piece of art :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I love that!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow Doug! This is really a masterpiece! Excellent craftmanship, shape, colors and size, all come into a beautiful piece of functional art. :bowdown:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I can't disagree, that is one sweet looking shooter, Mr Nasty!!! :wave:


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Nice design...Well crafted !....PHIL


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

MAN, that is a beauty Doug!!

Great pictures too! :wave:


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

How does a guy get so much AWESOMENESS in such a small package?


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Striking colors and wonderful shape, awesome work man


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

That is hot


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful. Love the color contrast. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

nice work, another beaut from the Slingninja! all wood and aluminum right, no synthetics in there?

do you polish the edges of the metal tube liner you have in the forks where the rubber tubes go through, to reduce wear on the elastics?


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Chunky beauty!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Emitto said:


> Chunky beauty!


Indeed!! Chunky beauty!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Super cool!  Yellow and black Awesome!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Lookin" good!!!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Awesome as always!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Man that's a one in a million standout!!! I *love* it! Seriously,Doug.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

That's the sweetest little chunker I've seen in quite a while, Dougy!

Only a crazy person would put that in their pocket though.....

Something that hot will burn a hole clean through in no time!

Hey! Don't you bull rider guys wear Kevlar Underpants?!?!?!

If you still had a pair of them suckers layin around, then you'd be in business!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you all very much for such wonderful responses. This place is so awesome. It means alot to me. Byudzai there's a black plastic spacer next to the core on each side. Other than that it's all wood and aluminum. And sometimes I round the edge of the holes for the tubes. Just depends on if I feel like it needs it. Lee Silva it's Kevlar vests not pants lol and I'm sending u a pair of Kevlar undies so you'll be safe in The Valley, CA . Thank yall very very much. Y'all are the best


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

That is perfectly executed!

Great job!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sweet buddy!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That is one thick beauty. A pocket full of awesome! Not bad, Doug...not bad at all.


----------



## fishingaggie (Mar 13, 2015)

That is just awesome! Your craftsmanship is impeccable. Love the colors!


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

That's crazy sick-awesome JOB


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nothing to say about this except one word... ELLEGANT! And from the scrap pile even!! Ergo, thick comfortable stinger of a shooter. Yer sure good at what you do amigo. Bet you get lots of PMs to buy this one!! I like the detail of putting tubes inset into the frame for that finished look for the banding...and rivet type reenforcements too.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is SMOKIN Doug!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I just came back to give this thing another look. It actually made my heart beat faster. The shape, the size, the colors. . . everything! So sweet. :cookie:

*Edit*: and the craftsmanship!!!!


----------



## Dcuk (Jun 14, 2014)

Absolutely stunning that is! Can I be cheeky and ask if it would be possible to get a template for this design to have a go at making one my self?? Again it's absolutely stunning reminds ME of a wasp!????


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

That is a beautiful slingshot! I will come back to look at this one often. Just...sigh...so much beauty. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

crazy display of skill :bowdown:


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

YOU ARE JUST TOO ON IT BUD


----------

